

Is Your Brain Truly Ready for TV, Porn, or the Internet? - smprk
http://ciotti.quora.com/Is-Your-Brain-Truly-Ready-for-TV-Porn-or-the-Internet

======
tokenizer
This is just an accidental filter for our species. I mean, look at Japan. It
has decreasing amounts of young people wanting to procreate or socially
interact.

The people who can handle junk food, tv, porn, and the internet, will carry
on. Maybe some will go crazy or become dysfunctional, but let's look at the
other side of this either or grouping.

The people who can't handle these vices will more than the average, die from
unhealthy foods, become depressed or kill themselves due to bad
habits/addictions with porn/internet/media.

Eventually, more people who can handle these adaptations will be born than
those who can't. It may be a hard pill to swallow, but that's how I see it.

Of course, we all may not be capable of a certain severity of these stimuli,
so the truth may be more cynical.

My hope is that we change directions. But I think we have to ask ourselves
whether we deserve to exist as a species. We certainly have our faults, and
one could say we've crafted our own end if you choose to believe that's where
we're heading.

